# Meyer Tm-6.5 plow install issues



## Barclay (Nov 12, 2020)

Good evening!

New to plowing this year. Bought an old used meyer tm-6.5 plow in ok condition. Can not get it mounted properly on my f150. I had a mount welded to the frame of my truck then bolted the mount (plow mount maybe) to the welded truck mount but it tilts forward so when I put the plow on it does not raise high enough. Any ideas? Thank you!


----------



## dieselss (Jan 3, 2008)

Barclay said:


> . I had a mount welded to the frame of my truck then bolted the mount (plow mount maybe) to the welded truck mount


Here's your answer


----------



## cwren2472 (Aug 15, 2014)

dieselss said:


> Here's your answer


So, you are saying it needs more weld?


----------



## dieselss (Jan 3, 2008)

cwren2472 said:


> So, you are saying it needs more weld?


Yes, always more weld helps


----------



## theplowmeister (Nov 14, 2006)

is the mount you have for the F150 or did they just weld a mount on?
what is in the pic wont work (you know that).

I cant tell from 2 picks what is what. obviously the plow A-frame is hitting. but why?
Tower mounted too low or plow A-frame to high.
pick side view of truck front and plow. with plow on ground.


----------



## Barclay (Nov 12, 2020)

I will get a picture from the side with the plow on the ground when I get a chance. Basically it seems the frame which the plow mounts to is angled forward. The mount on the truck was taken off a Ford ranger that had the plow on his truck. Not sure how to get the pump mount to get more straight so the plow can go higher.


----------



## dieselss (Jan 3, 2008)

It was on a ranger, and you/someone tried to weld it on a 150....and you wonder why it won't work....c'mon man


----------



## Barclay (Nov 12, 2020)

dieselss said:


> It was on a ranger, and you/someone tried to weld it on a 150....and you wonder why it won't work....c'mon man


Sorry new to this. The welder said it would weld right on. It did. I don't think the issue is with the truck mount. Seems like how the pump mount bolts to the truck mount. Or maybe the truck mount isn't strong enough?


----------



## cwren2472 (Aug 15, 2014)

Barclay said:


> Sorry new to this. The welder said it would weld right on. It did. I don't think the issue is with the truck mount. Seems like how the pump mount bolts to the truck mount. Or maybe the truck mount isn't strong enough?


Dumb question - did the welder think there was no issue with the hole that was twice the size of the pin going through it?


----------



## Barclay (Nov 12, 2020)

cwren2472 said:


> Dumb question - did the welder think there was no issue with the hole that was twice the size of the pin going through it?


That pin is what holds the plow the the pump mount. Nothing to do with the truck mount.


----------



## dieselss (Jan 3, 2008)

So the welder never said anything about the frame mount from a ranger, fitting in an f150?
The frames are different widths, and howd he compensate for this?


----------



## Barclay (Nov 12, 2020)

The guy that did it does a lot with metal and cars. I really don't believe the issue is with the truck mount but I may be wrong. The clearance of the a frame is right at 9.5 inches when I put the pin in. The issue seems to be with the motor mount tilting forward and or the plow fram hitting the motor mount when it us up.


----------



## Fourteen Contracting Inc. (Jul 5, 2019)

Barclay said:


> The guy that did it does a lot with metal and cars. I really don't believe the issue is with the truck mount but I may be wrong. The clearance of the a frame is right at 9.5 inches when I put the pin in. The issue seems to be with the motor mount tilting forward and or the plow fram hitting the motor mount when it us up.


Barclay, first off, welcome to the site.

Second, these two cats that you are talking with about your problem will help you (and tolerate your inexperience) provided you choose to listen to their advice.

Else it will degenerate to popcorn status


----------



## Barclay (Nov 12, 2020)

I truly appreciate the help, looking forward to getting it figured out. Let me know what else I need to provide in order to help troubleshoot. Thanks for welcoming me! Good to be here.


----------



## Barclay (Nov 12, 2020)

cwren2472 said:


> Dumb question - did the welder think there was no issue with the hole that was twice the size of the pin going through it?


This picture is showing the plow fram hitting the motor mount. The pin is what holds the plow onto the motor mount.


----------



## Fourteen Contracting Inc. (Jul 5, 2019)

The issue is it's the wrong mount for the plow. You need a F150 mount to fit your F150 truck. Best thing would be to provide the year of the truck (you've already provided the make / model of the plow) and someone should be able to steer you in the right direction for a part number for the proper mount. It's up to you if you want to take that Ford ranger mount and throw it at the welder.


----------



## Barclay (Nov 12, 2020)

Fourteen Contracting Inc. said:


> The issue is it's the wrong mount for the plow. You need a F150 mount to fit your F150 truck. Best thing would be to provide the year of the truck (you've already provided the make / model of the plow) and someone should be able to steer you in the right direction for a part number for the proper mount. It's up to you if you want to take that Ford ranger mount and throw it at the welder.


It is a 2006 f150. I guess I don't understand how the truck mount effects the motor mount. The motor mount is tilting down which is causing the plow to not be able to lift up (it is hitting the motor mount which is bolted with 2 bolts to the truck mount.


----------



## Fourteen Contracting Inc. (Jul 5, 2019)

Barclay said:


> It is a 2006 f150. I guess I don't understand how the truck mount effects the motor mount. The motor mount is tilting down which is causing the plow to not be able to lift up (it is hitting the motor mount which is bolted with 2 bolts to the truck mount.


Fair enough. In a nutshell, you need to use the right truck mount (in this case, a 2006 F150 mount for that plow) in order to have the necessary clearance for the plow to go up and down and left and right without hitting anything.


----------



## Avalanche 2500 (Dec 31, 2015)

More info needed. Start here w/truck, plow selector?? This will the correct mount u need
https://www.meyerproducts.com/configure-purchase#


----------



## Randall Ave (Oct 29, 2014)

Barclay said:


> It is a 2006 f150. I guess I don't understand how the truck mount effects the motor mount. The motor mount is tilting down which is causing the plow to not be able to lift up (it is hitting the motor mount which is bolted with 2 bolts to the truck mount.


The lift frame is connected to the hitch pins, and is tilted down, the ears are up against the frame. So it looks like. Not being rude here. You are trying to put a square peg in a round hole. The frame is set to far back on the truck. Get the correct frame, and install it by the instructions after the welder removes his, I'm leaving it there.


----------



## Barclay (Nov 12, 2020)

What is the correct frame? Thanks


----------



## dieselss (Jan 3, 2008)

Barclay said:


> What is the correct frame? Thanks


You need to look on there website for the correct mount


----------



## Barclay (Nov 12, 2020)

Can't find it on there for a tm plow. Looked around the best I can.


----------



## Fourteen Contracting Inc. (Jul 5, 2019)

Barclay said:


> Can't find it on there for a tm plow. Looked around the best I can.


Call Meyer or call the local Meyer dealer in your area. The plowsite vets are willing to help those who help themselves.


----------



## Randall Ave (Oct 29, 2014)

I don't like to go negative on a brand, but I tried to run a match on the Meyer site, it was a fail. The match site kept giving me a error, site down.


----------



## Fourteen Contracting Inc. (Jul 5, 2019)

Randall Ave said:


> I don't like to go negative on a brand, but I tried to run a match on the Meyer site, it was a fail. The match site kept giving me a error, site down.


Maybe they had a site software upgrade....


----------



## Hydromaster (Jun 11, 2018)

This doesn't look right....









And I'm not worried about the *****pin hole for the plow


----------



## dieselss (Jan 3, 2008)

Hydromaster said:


> This doesn't look right


It didn't look bad to the welder, he obviously thought it was ok.....


----------



## dieselss (Jan 3, 2008)

I'm curious what thats bolted to? But then again the welder said it was good..


----------



## Randall Ave (Oct 29, 2014)

dieselss said:


> I'm curious what thats bolted to? But then again the welder said it was good..
> View attachment 208277


Hey, when you put that plow in float, she really floats. The hitch pins go thru it, but that looks like that is it.


----------



## Barclay (Nov 12, 2020)

Good morning everyone. 

I appreciate everyone helping on this. I have been in lawncare/landscaping and using a snow blower to clear driveways the last few years. This is my first experience with a plow. 

I have a call/emails in to the local meyer dealer. They are trying to get me info also. 

I will get some better pictures. The picture that I sent shows the truck mount that is welded to the truck. Then it shows the motor mount (not sure of the technical name of this). That has 2 bolts one each side bolted to the truck mount which is what the plow a frame mounts to. The motor mount tilts forward no matter how tight I have those two bolts. And that is what is causing the plow to sit so low. The pin (that is loose that has the plow frame in) is 9.5 inches off the ground. Not sure if this helps.


----------



## Hydromaster (Jun 11, 2018)

Did you look at the issue (in the pics) we are talking about ?

Take the plow off
Leave the headgear " motor mount " mounted the truck. 
Jack up the headgear and fix this....


----------



## dieselss (Jan 3, 2008)

Those 2 bolts don't go to anything solid....take it back

Have you looked at all the pictures we have posted? CLEARLY something ain't right.


----------



## Hydromaster (Jun 11, 2018)

Remove this, it doesn't do anything.








Fix this issue and it's possible that it may function close to properly.


----------



## Hydromaster (Jun 11, 2018)

Why is there a plate between the mount
And the headgear?
Remove the plate.

Why didn't you attach the other side the same way or at all?








Get this issue straightened out.
The headgear should be close to vertical


----------



## Barclay (Nov 12, 2020)

Hydromaster said:


> Why is there a plate between the mount
> And the headgear?
> Remove the plate.
> 
> ...


Thank you for your reply! The guy I bought the plow from said he used that spacer when mounting. If I remove it there is a gap between the truck mount and the pump mounting bracket. Is that called the headgear?


----------



## Barclay (Nov 12, 2020)

Hydromaster said:


> View attachment 208310
> 
> Remove this, it doesn't do anything.
> View attachment 208311
> ...


Thanks for your reply! The bolts circled in green hold the motor mount to the truck mount. Yes I believe the issue is the motor mount is tilting but not sure how to fix that as the truck mount is square to the ground.


----------



## Barclay (Nov 12, 2020)

Hydromaster said:


> Did you look at the issue (in the pics) we are talking about ?
> 
> Take the plow off
> Leave the headgear " motor mount " mounted the truck.
> ...


I did jack up the motor mount then tried to tighten these bolts as tight as I could but they still tilt when I attach the plow.


----------



## Hydromaster (Jun 11, 2018)

Read this again.


Hydromaster said:


> View attachment 208310
> 
> Remove this, it doesn't do anything.
> View attachment 208311
> ...


1.The guy you got it from is wrong
2

The bolts circled in green don't belong on this set up,
Remove them and the plate.
You need to attach the headgear the same as it is on the other side.
(You may need to remove that plate that doesn't belong n the other side to get it to line up.)

See the red circle?
This is where the head gear attaches to the truck mount.
Why would the headgear attach diffrentaly on this side????

Good luck

Maybe you should hire a guy to plow your drive?


----------



## Barclay (Nov 12, 2020)

Hydromaster said:


> 1.The guy you got it from is wrong
> 2
> 
> The bolts circled in green don't belong on this set up,
> ...


There are 4 holes on each side of the headgear (motor mount).. I have the bolts through the first two holes (closest to the motor mount)
. The two bolts are attached the exact same on both sides. Not sure what you mean.

Last comment not really necessary. Appreciate the response though.


----------



## Hydromaster (Jun 11, 2018)

The last comment is a valid observation...


Next, nothing is mounted the same anywhere.
And you refusing to listen.


----------



## dieselss (Jan 3, 2008)

And why aren't you taking it to the hack that welded it on....CLEARLY its his fault....


----------



## TJS (Oct 22, 2003)

You paid for that install ? or was that a buddy who did it. Have you taken it back yet or corresponded with the person who did the work. Anything can be made to work with the proper knowhow, experience, material and equipment. However there is a cost associated with that saying,(anything can be made to work) where most people don't want to pay.


----------



## dieselss (Jan 3, 2008)

I doubt he's coming back to reply. The custom fab job can't be wrong.
How many of these have we seen over the years, , they never wanna hear that the money they paid was for a garbage install that won't work


----------



## Barclay (Nov 12, 2020)

I am in a holding pattern right now. Thanks for all the comments/suggestions.


----------



## dieselss (Jan 3, 2008)

Barclay said:


> I am in a holding pattern right now. Thanks for all the comments/suggestions.


Holding on what?


----------



## Barclay (Nov 12, 2020)

dieselss said:


> Holding on what?


I am very busy with leaf clean ups at this time. This project has to wait. I only have 2 small commercial properties so this is not the biggest priority I have right now. Also after talking with another local contractor that does snow, he mentioned the truck mount looks fine but I need to either have another plate mounted or drill a hole so the back hole for the motor mount can be attached to the truck mount tilting it back. He also mentioned I need wings for the plow because it is only a 6.5 foot plow and. When angled does not cover the width of my truck.


----------



## Hydromaster (Jun 11, 2018)

Thumbs Up


----------



## Fourteen Contracting Inc. (Jul 5, 2019)

Annnnnnddddd here we are.....


----------



## cwren2472 (Aug 15, 2014)

Fourteen Contracting Inc. said:


> Annnnnnddddd here we are.....


Doesn't usually take 3 pages. I blame Covid.


----------



## dieselss (Jan 3, 2008)

cwren2472 said:


> Doesn't usually take 3 pages. I blame Covid.


Really, look back at all the "good deal" threads....and I had a "welder" hook it up threads


----------



## Hydromaster (Jun 11, 2018)

dieselss said:


> Really, look back at all the "good deal" threads....and I had a "welder" hook it up threads


Good times.

Op, 
After you get your setup figured out. 
Post some pics of the fis(s).


----------



## Randall Ave (Oct 29, 2014)

dieselss said:


> Really, look back at all the "good deal" threads....and I had a "welder" hook it up threads


I joined up about when bird left, guess I missed a lot.


----------



## TJS (Oct 22, 2003)

dieselss said:


> Really, look back at all the "good deal" threads....and I had a "welder" hook it up threads


Hey...


----------



## cwren2472 (Aug 15, 2014)

TJS said:


> Hey...


I'm sure present company was excluded maybe


----------



## dieselss (Jan 3, 2008)

TJS said:


> Hey...


Yes...you are excluded.

I remember the chrome hydraulic pump thread...that went on for a fee pages.


----------



## Barclay (Nov 12, 2020)

I will let you all know what I decide and if fixed how. Thanks. Blessings,


----------



## Barclay (Nov 12, 2020)

Ok not a for sure fix but spent a little time on it today. Loosened the four bolts. Jacked up the motor frame (not sure the technical name) to tilt it back so it was not leaning forward. Tightened the bolts. Put the plow on and had more clearance (maybe 8 ish inches). I am thinking if I can get the holes to line up (or drill new ones on the truck mount) I may be in business.


----------



## dieselss (Jan 3, 2008)

Barclay said:


> Loosened the four bolts. Jacked up the motor frame (not sure the technical name) to tilt it back so it was not leaning forward. Tightened the bolts.


You mean the 4 bolts to know where?


----------



## Barclay (Nov 12, 2020)

dieselss said:


> You mean the 4 bolts to know where?


This bolts hold the motor mount to the truck mount.


----------



## dieselss (Jan 3, 2008)

Barclay said:


> This bolts hold the motor mount to the truck mount.


From your pictures no they dont.


----------



## Barclay (Nov 12, 2020)

dieselss said:


> From your pictures no they dont.


Then my picture does not represent properly. There is a truck mount welded to the truck then the motor mount (again not sure on the name but it holds motor and lights) is attached to the truck mount with 4 bolts.


----------



## dieselss (Jan 3, 2008)

And in your pictures that we brought to your attention do not attach to the plow frame. Go back to the first page....we outlined that those bolts dont go through anything that holds the head gear up.


----------



## Avalanche 2500 (Dec 31, 2015)

Barclay said:


> I am thinking if I can get the holes to line up (or drill new ones on the truck mount) I may be in business.


If the plow mount is welded to frame it may be Difficult to fit a drill in that tight area due to clearance. If so, you will need cutting oil, several sharp drill bits / drill doctor to sharpen dull bits, angle drill will help. Just a thought?


----------



## Barclay (Nov 12, 2020)

Avalanche 2500 said:


> If the plow mount is welded to frame it may be Difficult to fit a drill in that tight area due to clearance. If so, you will need cutting oil, several sharp drill bits / drill doctor to sharpen dull bits, angle drill will help. Just a thought?


Thank you. Will let you know. Project on hold til after Thanksgiving.


----------



## Barclay (Nov 12, 2020)

dieselss said:


> And in your pictures that we brought to your attention do not attach to the plow frame. Go back to the first page....we outlined that those bolts dont go through anything that holds the head gear up.


The bolts go through the head gear (what I have been calling the motor mount), then into the mount welded to the frame. Not sure how that does not hold the headgear up. Those bolts are the only thing holding the headgear up.


----------



## dieselss (Jan 3, 2008)

Please show this.....


----------



## Barclay (Nov 12, 2020)

dieselss said:


> Please show this.....


Hope this catches it.


----------



## Hydromaster (Jun 11, 2018)

This is a exercise in tail chasing.

I’m done

Good luck op


----------



## dieselss (Jan 3, 2008)

Barclay said:


> Hope this catches it.


No, thats just the outside...need to see the inside of where the 4 bolts to nowhere actually go to


----------



## Barclay (Nov 12, 2020)

dieselss said:


> No, thats just the outside...need to see the inside of where the 4 bolts to nowhere actually go to


This?


----------



## Hydromaster (Jun 11, 2018)




----------



## dieselss (Jan 3, 2008)

The headgear will continue to loosen up, the bolts are not keeping it down and thus acting like a piviot point. In time....1 event or even just messing with it they will loosen and wallow out the holes. As I said many times take it back and have your welder fix it.


----------



## Barclay (Nov 12, 2020)

dieselss said:


> The headgear will continue to loosen up, the bolts are not keeping it down and thus acting like a piviot point. In time....1 event or even just messing with it they will loosen and wallow out the holes. As I said many times take it back and have your welder fix it.


So is the truck mount (part welded to the truck) incorrect? All the welder did was weld the mount that was welded on another truck to my truck.


----------



## Barclay (Nov 12, 2020)

Ok, I am going to scrap this project. I guess the truck mount came off a Cherokee and will not work. I could buy a truck mount but the plow is too narrow for my truck so now I am going to search for something else. Thank you all for your help. Sorry to waste your time. Blessings


----------



## dieselss (Jan 3, 2008)

Barclay said:


> I guess the truck mount came off a Cherokee and will not work. I could buy a truck mount but the plow is too narrow for my truck


Only 4 pages to figure it out.....


----------



## cwren2472 (Aug 15, 2014)

Barclay said:


> I guess the truck mount came off a Cherokee and will not work.


Can't you just weld it up?


----------



## dieselss (Jan 3, 2008)

cwren2472 said:


> Can't you just weld it up?


Its already welded up tho.....im not seeing the complications


----------



## H3lzsn1p3r (Nov 23, 2020)

At this point your only 2 options are remove that **** and buy the mount or weld the head gear to the mount... your welder is not very good at welding or doing proper fit up.... also that 1/8-3/16 flat bar the put from the old mount to the headgear is a joke he clearly does not know anything about fabricating he must have a little buzz box and calls himself a welder


----------



## dieselss (Jan 3, 2008)

Glad you chimed in, if you read the 4 pages you would have seen WE ALREADY SAID THAT....


----------



## H3lzsn1p3r (Nov 23, 2020)

dieselss said:


> Glad you chimed in, if you read the 4 pages you would have seen WE ALREADY SAID THAT....


I did read it.... does not mean it cant be reiterated.....


----------



## cwren2472 (Aug 15, 2014)

dieselss said:


> Glad you chimed in, if you read the 4 pages you would have seen WE ALREADY SAID THAT....


Disagree. I'm pretty sure I said it just needed more weld.


----------



## dieselss (Jan 3, 2008)

H3lzsn1p3r said:


> I did read it.... does not mean it cant be reiterated.....


It was already, multiple times....just trying to get your post count up?


----------



## H3lzsn1p3r (Nov 23, 2020)

dieselss said:


> It was already, multiple times....just trying to get your post count up?


Sorry i didnt realize you were the post Nazi i guess ever forum has one.....


----------



## dieselss (Jan 3, 2008)

H3lzsn1p3r said:


> Sorry i didnt realize you were the post Nazi i guess ever forum has one.....


....hahahaha. new member gotta reply to EVERY thread...showing off how big he is


----------



## H3lzsn1p3r (Nov 23, 2020)

dieselss said:


> ....hahahaha. new member gotta reply to EVERY thread...showing off how big he is


You seem to be doing the same thing....


----------



## dieselss (Jan 3, 2008)

H3lzsn1p3r said:


> You seem to be doing the same thing....


...im not new here

Oh you mean reviving old posts for no reason except to add .02 in?


----------



## Avalanche 2500 (Dec 31, 2015)

I am closing this one out.


----------



## Fourteen Contracting Inc. (Jul 5, 2019)




----------



## Chas0218 (Dec 3, 2020)

Honestly I would remove the 2 big bolts completely. Once you do that, attach the rear hole of the bracket into the truck frame. Once that is done, attach the bottom hole of the bracket where you have it attached in the one picture. I would then re-drill the 2 big holes in the motor bracket. Then install the the 2 big bolts and call it done.


----------



## Hydromaster (Jun 11, 2018)

^S


----------



## dieselss (Jan 3, 2008)

He already got another plow that fits properly


----------



## Hydromaster (Jun 11, 2018)

It doesn’t seem to matter to the op

As he somehow understood what chas0218
Said..


----------



## Hydromaster (Jun 11, 2018)

dieselss said:


> He already got another plow that fits properly


It does?

I hadn't heard how it went having his welder, I mean him , cutting off the old plow frame off of his truck frame ,

How bid he attach this newer plow?


----------



## dieselss (Jan 3, 2008)

https://www.plowsite.com/threads/pl...t-snowdog-ex-or-md.179926/page-2#post-2465797


----------



## Chas0218 (Dec 3, 2020)

dieselss said:


> https://www.plowsite.com/threads/pl...t-snowdog-ex-or-md.179926/page-2#post-2465797


Well crap, glad he got it figured out.


----------



## Barclay (Nov 12, 2020)

Chas0218 said:


> Well crap, glad he got it figured out.


Yes got it figured out but your suggestions were good! Now I just need to adjust the western to the height of my truck (it is not going all the way down).


----------

